
Reviews for the Journal of Open Source Software - privong
https://github.com/openjournals/joss-reviews/issues
======
ferdterguson
Having this be open on GitHub is really cool. People should be aware that the
[Journal Open Research
Software]([http://openresearchsoftware.metajnl.com](http://openresearchsoftware.metajnl.com))
also exists, but it's not nearly as open or flashy.

